# Winterizing Irrigation



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Another post has me wondering about something I'll face soon. How exactly do you winterize an in ground irrigation system if it doesn't have a back flow preventer?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There has to be a disconnection point. If not, get a saw, cut the PVC and add fittings to connect to.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Still learnin said:


> Another post has me wondering about something I'll face soon. How exactly do you winterize an in ground irrigation system if it doesn't have a back flow preventer?


I just did mine.

About 50 or so psi. Just do one valve at a time.


----------

